# Not poison Ivy for poor Zero



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Zero does not have poison Ivy...He had a reaction to flea dope..He's still chewing on himself and is rather itchy however the vet said he should be okay just not to use any flea treatment on him...

Does anyone know of anything else that will keep fleas from feasting on him? I use garlic in his food but not sure if thats enough to keep them at bay.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmm...what about just using a flea bath? Or is allergic to that as well? I would do a really soothing hypoallergenic shampoo that is natural then...maybe get your yard treated?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I use trifexis for flea and heartworm. You could try comfortis wich does not have heartworm meds in it. Some use brewers yeast and garlic tabs. Diatemacious Earth. I treat my yard and house pretty regularly. If everyone elses dogs that came to my house didn't have fleas I wouldn't need to treat my dogs. Dawn dish soap in a bath will help a lot. Just don't do it more then once a month.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad its not poison ivy!! apple cider vinegar with the mother a teaspoon a day in his food in the morning and night will help as well, fleas do not like the taste when they bite

Also they say before you go outside, have a spray bottle with ACV and water and just spray your pup so the fleas do not jump on and come inside your house.

It also helps with LOTS of issues: Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

@Coach, I'm not sure I just used Frontline on him its what I use on my other 2 boys and they have always been fine with it....I do have shampoo that I use before I do the treatment on them if they have them before I dope them which isn't very common. Our vet really didnt give to much information other then he reacted to the flea treatment along with this and a few other things that our vet hasn't answered very well the reason I'm in search of a new vet which is just about as challenging as finding good ped for your kids..Wish me luck I'm most likely going to need it. 

@EckoMac is triflexis a pill? I've never heard of it before..I treat my house but haven't treated my yard or anything so I guess that will be the first step among many. 

@Ames I love Apple cinder vinegar!! I will see if this helps with him and start adding it to all dogs food along with the garlic. 

Thank you all very much for your advice. =)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You could give him a bath with dawn dish soap to try and get off what is left on his skin but unfortunately it goes in deeper through the pours of the skin so it may or may not help. I see you live in NH and I know people worry about ticks but I don't use any of those harmful chemicals and pesticides on my dogs skin. We stay out of the woods and walk the city streets. My girl isn't a "yard dog" either.....Spot on flea and tick treatments are poison plain and simple and this stuff can have adverse side affects. Here is a great article on spot on flea killers....
http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf

Another good article on natural ways of ridding fleas
http://eartheasy.com/live_natural_flea_control.html


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

My yard backs up to a wooded area. I use ACV and treat my yard also and I haven't had any issues with fleas/ticks.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would recommend shampooing in Dawn dish detergent the first time around, and give a second shampooing in a good soothing oatmeal shampoo (before letting Zero out of the tub). Follow with a deep conditioning treatment, which will work with the oatmeal shampoo to soothe the skin of the itchies and irritation. Be sure to rinse his skin really well after each shampoo, as leaving any residue behind will only cause more irritation. Also, when you apply the conditioner, try to let it set on his skin for about 5 minutes before rinsing it off, and be sure to use warm water and not cold, as the warm water will open his pores up better than cold water will, and will also loosen up any loose fur that needs to be shed. I always give my dogs a good "doggy-sage" while letting the conditioner soak in so they don't try to jump out of the tub, and it also helps to further loosen up the dead fur, plus they enjoy it!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

In all the years of owning dogs I've never had a flea problem. Back in the 90's we lived next to a national parks and we use to walk the dogs over there. Someone told me about using Avon Skin So Soft on the dogs. They said it repelled fleas and mosquitoes and for us it did. You might want to give it a shot.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

awww poor Zero, he is having a tough time of it.....but, I do enjoy reading the life and times of Zero..

Post some pictures of the little guy


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

I have tried a few times to get photos of him up but they wont load =( I will try again soon though.


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You could give him a bath with dawn dish soap to try and get off what is left on his skin but unfortunately it goes in deeper through the pours of the skin so it may or may not help. I see you live in NH and I know people worry about ticks but I don't use any of those harmful chemicals and pesticides on my dogs skin. We stay out of the woods and walk the city streets. My girl isn't a "yard dog" either.....Spot on flea and tick treatments are poison plain and simple and this stuff can have adverse side affects. Here is a great article on spot on flea killers....
> http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf
> 
> Another good article on natural ways of ridding fleas
> Natural, Non-toxic Flea Control: Safe products and solutions | Eartheasy.com


I live in the boonies of NH my backyard abuts the woods which is fenced so they cant take off into the woods..Unfortunately my dogs have picked up ticks just from my backyard which is all grass none have actually bitten them just found them crawling on their coats..I mainly have a problem with sand fleas and their a pain in the ass to be blunt about it this being the reason I have always treated my dogs(also a vet recommendation that our dogs where treated for fleas/ticks) never gave it a second thought until Zero had the reaction to it now I'm seeking alternatives to the chemical treatments I love my boy and just want him to be healthy. In the event he does pick up fleas I have heard that dawn also kills fleas. I have treated my house(just incase any where brought in) and my yard already which will help a lot my hopes are that with treating my yard I wont have to treat my dogs with anything but natural substances.

I will read the links you posted as well(thank you for them).


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Zero said:


> I live in the boonies of NH my backyard abuts the woods which is fenced so they cant take off into the woods..Unfortunately my dogs have picked up ticks just from my backyard which is all grass none have actually bitten them just found them crawling on their coats..I mainly have a problem with sand fleas and their a pain in the ass to be blunt about it this being the reason I have always treated my dogs*(also a vet recommendation that our dogs where treated for fleas/ticks)* never gave it a second thought until Zero had the reaction to it now I'm seeking alternatives to the chemical treatments I love my boy and just want him to be healthy. In the event he does pick up fleas I have heard that dawn also kills fleas. I have treated my house(just incase any where brought in) and my yard already which will help a lot my hopes are that with treating my yard I wont have to treat my dogs with anything but natural substances.
> 
> I will read the links you posted as well(thank you for them).


The part I put in bold is another way vets make money! They get a discount on the product and mark it up to sell it to the consumer (you) and make 1 1/2 times their money back, at least. They know it's possibly harmful to the animals it's used on, but that just means more money for them in the long run. Unfortunately, not too many vets are out to operate solely for the purpose of caring for the animals these days. It's all about making money.


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

I left my vet and I'm search of a new one that will be more about my dogs and not the money...I'm less then impressed with him and his staff at this point they are always trying to put muzzles on Zero and my 3 year old Staffy boy Maxx..He's afraid of them and they have never done anything to him EVER and NEVER would..His staff is less then friendly with me and my dogs as well..We recently moved to this area and they came recommended to us by a friend(they have a toy poodle big difference between them and my dogs)but its clearly not working out for anyone..

What I want in a vet I will most likely never find but I hope to come close. Right now Zero is feeling much better he's not itching as much as he was and his skin(he didnt loose any hair from the flea treatment)looks much less red and irritated. At this point I'm just happy my poor boy is feeling better =) After this episode its natural or nothing point blank.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

I would be looking for another vet as well. I would also let your ex vet know why you are never coming back...

Hope you find a vet that you like and treats your dogs with love and respect!

Give Zero a big ((((((HUG)))))) for me...glad he is feeling some better.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

dust your dog with diatomaceous earth twice a week. it cost $8.99 at tractor supply. it will also take care of ticks and mites (all). you could also dust your dogs bedding. if you put it in the feed it will take care of internal parasites also.


----------

